# Two sweet boys in Norman, TX that need a home



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

​ Hey all - In my never ending quest to find a maltese for myself, I came across these two cutie pies on Petfinder. They wouldn't be suitable for my home since I have a child under age 10, but just look at them!!! They are so adorable. If my home situation was different, I definitely would apply to adopt them. I hope they will find their new forever home soon.






  






   

*Simon&Ohso
*

*Maltese: An adoptable dog in Norman, TX *

Small • Adult • Male 

  http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...826-Simon%26Ohso-Maltese-Dog-Norman-TX&src=sp  

PLEASE NOTE: THIS IS A COURTESY POSTING! These dogs are NOT AMA rescues. Simon (age 7, weighs 5lbs) and Ohso (age 9, weighs 6lbs) are a bonded pair that MUST be adopted together. Their owner is terminally ill and could no longer care for them. These precious boys have been well cared for and loved their entire lives. They have many more years of love and joy to give to a new owner fortunate enough to be selected as their forever home,as it is not unusual for Maltese to live 14-18 years...Ohso is the more outgoing of the two. Simon is a bit shy at first and relies on Ohso to feel safe and secure. They sleep in an open crate together at night as that is their preference. Both boys will need much patience and guidance with housetraining but are learning to use the dog door to do their business outside rather than potty pads inside as they did in their previous home. Remember too, that they are still grieving the loss of their...

Read More about this Pet  
Read Less


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG these little guys are adorable. I hope they find furever homes quickly. So sad.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow are they handsome.:wub::wub: So sad that their owner has terminal cancer. Praying someone gets them. They look so perfect together.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sad. Why didn't I find some posts like this when we were looking last year ? Tho, I don't know, I am more a one dog person. But still, I would have considered. Poor babies. Not easy for the owner and not easy for the dogs. One more reason to have a back up plan. If something happens to us, my daughter will take care of Charlie. She already took him to bed with her when she was babysitting. 
Even tho you have a child under age 10, if you would like to get the dogs, I still would try to get them, you never know. If you can show them that your kids are responsible, maybe the rescue will bend the rules. My grand kids are 8 and 5. They never bothered Alex (they knew he was sick). They don't bother Charlie, they play with him if HE wants too. They love animals and they know that their parents or grand parents will never let them abuse an animal. My daughter teached them to be gentle with the dogs. They have 2 rescued chihuahuas from the pound, the dogs love the kids.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

They are actually safe and have been picked up by AMA Rescue and in a good foster home. They are older boys and have to be adopted together or that is the wishes.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Edie - That is good to know that AMA picked them up and they are in a good place together. I hope they will find a great person to love and care for them for the rest of their lives. They have such sweet little faces. I am glad that they are going to be placed together. They have already been through enough.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy Edie. They're gorgeous!


----------

